# TV station streaming...



## drmike (Sep 5, 2013)

To all the video streamers out there...

Looking for a service for local stations around the country.  Ideally something official and not just a rebroadcast via some streaming site.

Have a need for local news programming as well as various PBS options.

Use to have satellite many years ago (forget the company) that included local channels unrestricted all over the USA.  Was rather nice.

Anyone have a source for such streams/company offering such?  How about on your satellite provider?  Any current features that allow you to watch like this?


----------



## ihatetonyy (Sep 5, 2013)

Aereo, with an NYC VPN?


----------



## drmike (Sep 5, 2013)

Aereo is umm not a good option:

. To sign up, your credit card must have a billing address within our coverage area.

Our basic monthly membership is just $8 a month, plus tax. That gets you 20 hours of DVR space to record your shows. Or, for $4 more, you can upgrade to 60 hours of DVR space

Interesting service, but a small fortune to amass their multiple markets and lots of hoop jumping.


----------

